# Stoner for Stoners...



## BorgClone (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok guys making myself useful, this is the stoner for stoner's thread and will revolve around Stoner Rock.

I will be sharing new bands every other day since i buy\listen a ton of stoner in my everyday life so please enjoy!


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok my first band i would like to share with you rock heads is Cojones

This is a Croatian Stoner band and it was a pleasant surprise for me i truly loved the relax mood of the album.

Clear Orange Goblin and maybe Down influences... but always with some original touch.

They let you name your price for the CD, you can order or legally download it here

Enjoy guys and rock on


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are a few stoner bands that I like from Florida

Nothing Short of Pure - Panama City, FL

20WT (Twenty-weight) - Orange Park, FL 20wt's website


Supervillains - Orlando, FL http://www.myspace.com/therealsupervillains

Danka - Jacksonville Beach, FL http://www.myspace.com/dankgoodness

Hours Eastly - Atlantic Beach, FL http://www.myspace.com/hourseastly

Bubbly Joe - Jacksonville, FL http://www.myspace.com/bjandthesidewalksurfers

I may think of some more later.... kinda ripped right now

BTW all these bands are INDEPENDENT!!!


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 16, 2010)

Drunkinop420 said:


> Here are a few stoner bands that I like from Florida
> 
> Nothing Short of Pure - Panama City, FL
> 
> ...


Sorry m8, not really stoner, thats more reggae with some other shit... pretty gay to be honest but thats IMHO...


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 16, 2010)

this is some drag ass lazy stoner, Lo-Pan - Kurtz, i had to buy it and im in love with it since day 0...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/66pa2gJUIOk&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/66pa2gJUIOk&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 16, 2010)

So what do u consider "stoner" rock? All the stoners I know listen to ROCK with other elements involved such as reggae, ska, punk, etc... that crappy Alt Rock band that u suggested got about 35 seconds worth of my unbiased listening and criticism.... THEY SUCK.... so for you to call these bands "gay" u should second guess your taste in music. Sorry to seem like such a dick, but I know u didn't listen to ALL those bands....


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 17, 2010)

music is always VERY HARD to talk about, comes from what concerts you attend \ cds buy for your recreation... i listened to the links and all had the same line of ska \ reggae, and that i say its gay, if you took a closer look at LO - Pan Kurtz, you would notice all the music is slow and dragged and revolves ALWAYS around the guitar reefs that are awesome... and although i agree lo pan is not a super band the whole album is great for set and forget mode at the relax moment of the day. Its not gay in the sense that it does not make any more shit that crosses to many lines, its rock and its stoner and thats it... and no i dont give a f9k you sound like a dick i just dont think you got the picture, classic stoner rock bands and stoner rock comes imho from, Kyuss  Slo Burn orange goblin , Electric wizard Alabama thunderpussy and many many others that set the standard, i only really listen to stoner rock for 5 years so i don't own many stuff but i did got what i think is basic and i kinda like it...
i always tend to go to the more southern sounding and doomish bands... and not any experimental amateurish experiment... my 2 cents anyway, enjoy m8!


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh ye and i forgot... Sleep is THE SHIT! when it comes to stoner doom\ rock! 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zj9IAvv32wE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zj9IAvv32wE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is some REAL DOOMl for ya... there is nothing doom about those bands.... they suck dude, im sorry.....

Dark Castle from St. Aug, FL

[youtube]ce0hXYMXbrg[/youtube]



Here's some SHIT you might like....

COC

[youtube]pXaWwRjg4ks[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 18, 2010)

[youtube]pIi88qEH_SA[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 18, 2010)

i own the "Flight of Pegasus" first Dark Castle Ep and although i enjoy it they are not violent enough from what i expect from a drone\doom band - but i must admit its the EVER MOsT SINGULAR AND INDIVIDUALIZED cd pack i EVER GOT... 

also pay attention there is a lot of doom styles... funeral \ drone \ death \ classic so you can fit a LOT of bands there... COC e a normal commercial stoner band much like what was tried to make with UNIDA... don't give them much credit although i enjoy the early work... 

also, your lack to acknowledge doom influences in Sleep says it all m8... its kind obvious but ok, we have already agreed to disagree.

anyway, introducing doom, funeral, death and all other shit would just further dispute on whats what, so please K.I.S.S , and if not in the mood to share nothing of the likes or no love for what i know\like you can always exclude yourself from posting here i wont be mad just dont keep pissing over the shit i write please... 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMifqLiL73M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMifqLiL73M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 18, 2010)

[youtube]B-JO7nRFhGE[/youtube]

Capdown - Bitches and Nike Shoes


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 19, 2010)

Drunkinop420 said:


> Capdown - Bitches and Nike Shoes


i rest my case...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtFiEXa6g14&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtFiEXa6g14&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 19, 2010)

and some ON TOPIC stoner rock...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g70HXMEcFEE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g70HXMEcFEE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqHDb-hOSPA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqHDb-hOSPA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 21, 2010)

*Fu Manchu - Squash that Fly *

One of the best stonerrock bands imo - awesome tunes!! 


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7DKurc35qI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7DKurc35qI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B48wBH958IU&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B48wBH958IU&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 25, 2010)

Pioneer Arg stoner band... Lyrics concern main marijuana but a lot of albums have a clear instrumental setting...

Enjoy!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6oORTB4awM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6oORTB4awM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Jul 29, 2010)

Long time no posting lots of water to deliver hehe

*Keelhaul "Cruel Shoes"*



[video=youtube;sOhzDKqthuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOhzDKqthuo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BorgClone (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;SoYuxjwkxKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoYuxjwkxKs&feature=mh_lolz&list=PL26C966CC14926707[/video]


----------

